# Need help identifying these blanks



## Novicewoodworker (Sep 2, 2013)

I purchased these of Ebay and in the package was some sassafras, red elm, and maple. I'm not sure which these are.  Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 2, 2013)

Just taking a guess, but the first group looks like blue mangrove and the second group looks a bit like Elm to me. I'll let others jump in if they have other ideas or suggestions.

Jim Smith


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 2, 2013)

I can tell you 100%, without a doubt...those are definitely wood.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not seeing much maple in there. Next time...ask the seller to label the blanks and send a pic for proof.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sassafras will be very easy to identify when you cut it.  It has a very distinct odor.


----------



## Monty (Sep 2, 2013)

mrcook4570 said:


> Sassafras will be very easy to identify when you cut it.  It has a very distinct odor.


IMHO it has a menthol odor, like Vicks vap-o-rub.


----------



## MichaelD (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking over here at my sassafras bookcase I would say #4 AND #5 AND possibly #1 "might" be sassafras.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 2, 2013)

A pic I took this morning shows Sassafras from Tasmania bottom left in most of a shoe box of Aussie timbers may help another time as well.

Sassy Bottom Row 1
Bottom 2 of row 2
2/3/and 4 down from top row 3

I have another pic taken this week of a few boards amongs other stuff I gave to my eldest Grandaughter and her husband this week Sassie is getting rare as.

KInd regards Peter.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 2, 2013)

Another pic Sassafras thick boards LHS 3 in front one above they were part of this car full of precious stuff to kick them off in box making, also gave them a Gifkins Dovetail Jig and a plate with two variable speed Routers mounted in to enable all the dovetails and pins to be made for a box in twenty minutes tops.'

Any one interested in boxes Google Gifkins a mate of mine an ex Schoolie Woodworking Teacher bought this company moved from Canberra and runs the business from a thousand miles away. He was here last week for the Working With Wood large (for us in Australia) Wood show an annual event on the Calendar.

They my kids expressed a desire for some of my timber so to avoid ever changing money in family he is in IT and the deal he made me an IBM desktop 7 inches square filled with goodies in exchange, they live in Sydney two hundred miles nth of Canberra and were able to receive demos of the Gifkin Jig Simplicity itself.

Kind regards Peter.


----------

